# Two fields of knowledge.



## Ianterrell (Jun 3, 2004)

I have a friend who abandon his faith a last year. Recently he has been entertaining a kind of relegation of information into two fields of knowledge. One field is essentially phenomenal, the realm of religion and morality, and the other is &quot;hard cold facts&quot;. To be completely honest he is a little shifty philosophically. He isn't exactly a disciple of one school or the other. Which is typical of most young people these days attempting to think philosophically, I think. Are there any good writings I should be aware of that handle this kind of thinking? 

Any advice? 

Also I'd like to ask you to pray for this guy, whose name is Phil, he's been providentially brought back into my life time and time again. I also feel that I don't the passion that I should for this guy's soul. Pleas pray for me as well that I will become more compassionate towards him and others whom God has placed in my path.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 3, 2004)

Francis Schaeffer's &quot;A Christian View of Philosophy &amp; Culture&quot; which I am currently reading seems to address exactly the place where you say your friend is.

I'll pray about him tonight.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm not familiar with a lot of schools of thought in secular philosophy, but I'll definitely pray for Phil, Ian.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 4, 2004)

Paul,

You keep thinking I have that book!!! I told you once before all I have is Christian Apologetics by Van Til. Maybe this is a sign...

As for who is messing up the terms: That's my fault he didn't use the term at all, I've probably missaplied the label! Anywho I guess I need to buy that book huh? I was looking at it the other day. We'll see.


----------

